# Jekyll island campground



## crow_zach (Mar 13, 2011)

Anybody ever camp here how is it. Are the spots decent aways apart. Bathrooms clean. Thanks looking for some info before I make reaorvations.


----------



## Randy (Mar 13, 2011)

Bath rooms are clean but camp site are side by side.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 13, 2011)

Beware the skeeters and rabbits!


----------



## Troy Butler (Mar 16, 2011)

We camp there three years ago and will go back. Like said above the spots are close but the bathrooms and the campground are clean. And take your thermicell for the skeeters.


----------



## state159 (Mar 17, 2011)

Sand gnats are miserable this time of year.


----------



## 3ringer (Mar 17, 2011)

Lots of raccoons , so be sure to lock up your food. There are plenty of bike trails around the beach and marsh.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 26, 2011)

*Dusty*

Everything folks have said is true. Summer time the bathrooms are hot and humid. The area is very dusty if you have dry weather.


----------



## JonathonJEB (Apr 14, 2011)

is the surf fishing good, and what about that party boat that goes out of there.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Apr 15, 2011)

The boat goes out of Brunswick if you are talking about the gambling boat. Fishing is average I would say. You can catch whiting off the beack or can go to St. Andrews on the back part of the island and fish back there. Have caught a shark back there. Sometimes there are people shark fishing and using kayaks to get the bait to deep water. Its a nice little get away. Some people get picky...it is camping I hope to be going down that way before we have this baby.


----------



## bigdaddyrabbit77 (May 14, 2011)

i used to go there alot...i worked over there back in feb. there is alot of construction going on....its kinda crowded at the campground but it is nice...the bike trails are a plus...and lots of deer to look at....skintastic works best for the sand knats.....  good luck


----------

